# Ooh Appaloosa and pintaloosa breeders!



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 21, 2008)

I know there were several appy and pintaloosa babies this year, let's see their baby pic and a new/current pic as we all know how notorious appies/pintaloosas are about changing color/patterns!

Our first was a black pinto (pintaloosa bred but no obvious appy yet, though he does have white hairs in some of his black patches, not sure if it's appy or sabino




)











Then we had this handsome hunk, born solid black but now at 2 months he's getting a lot of frosting and has a few darker spots on his rump















Edit: oops, was supposed to go on the photo forum!! :doh


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, the first one born is chestnut with characteristics.... but after he was clipped, I can see a smattering of white hairs amoungst the red, so am sure he will color out eventually like his mama and grandma did






Then born early in the morning, both at the same time in adjoining pens (oh that was a BIG surprize, trust me) was this little tiny dainty girl. Both parents Appy, but no spots here. She is so small and petite.






In the next pen was this little guy here...






Not great pics, but will have to dig through some more. They are all sired by Renegade this year.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 22, 2008)

This is Thousand Oaks Yashicas Little Chief. Sire is an Orion son and dam goes back to Chianti. He hasn't changed much at all since he was born.






This is Thousand Oaks Lancelots Lady Tia. At first we tought she had a blanket but it disappeared when she was clipped. She does have striped hooves, sclera and genital mottling.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 22, 2008)

No pintaloosas this year, but I bred my pinto mare to a fewspot for next year.





Here are my three appy foals, love them all!

Crayonbox Midnight Sky

I love the wet photos, brings back memories of long anticipation and elation over a successful safe arrival!















Crayonbox Color Me Autumn

appy roan, she has sprinkle of white hair over her rump now.






Crayonbox Don't Worry Be Happy

The colt who got into so much trouble..


----------



## sundaymom (Jul 22, 2008)

Just love the foals already displayed. Of course I too love the app color.

I had 3 fillies this year, one is brand new and on another topic so I will list my older two.

First is Ebbie..black with spots as baby and then in June.

Then Copper as baby and in June.

The last picture was taken last week in pasture.


























Thanks for the chance to do what I love most, show my babies off...Ha!


----------



## sundaymom (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry posted it twice but tried to remove


----------



## joyenes (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is one I love a lot Pleasant Views Simply Irresistable a black near leopard two year old colt. He is showing very well this year and should have several top ten all stars. He will driving next year too.

As a foal






All grown up and showing






Heres another favorite Pleasant Views I'm Spot tacular she is an 08 black near leopard filly.






Now at 3 months old






Have several more but these are my two favs! Joyce


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 23, 2008)

joyenes, love those babies and love the neck on that filly! Nice horses! You are collecting quite a nice group!


----------



## joyenes (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you Laurie! Yes it is starting quite a collection at that. I just love Kitty and can't wait until she's of age to breed with my new guy "Ace" CCMF Castlerocks Florida Spotty.Joyce


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 23, 2008)

What gorgeous appy babies! Wow!

We've never had any appy breedng before but when I saw this little 28" mare last year I just couldn't pass her up. thinking about a little pintaloosa Cowboy baby.





So here is Honey's first foal for us....Anticipation She is just like her mom...a red dun pintaloosa. Mom doesn't really show her pinto characteristics except for the stockings. 'Annie' looks just pinto now, but has hoof striping and sclera so I feel sure her app characteristics will appear.






Unfortunately Annie chose to be born just AFTER the photo shoot here! OH!

Charlotte


----------

